# General > Films >  Eden Lake

## porshiepoo

Just watched this and have to say it's a thought provoking, sick film.
I think what makes it so stomach turning is the fact that it's filmed in the UK as a British film and unfortunately it's not too hard to imagine this actually happening.

If you've not seen it it's basically a couple who go for a weekend break at Eden Lake and come across todays youth on the beach. You know what youths 'can' be like nowadays - mouthy, arrogant etc. These guys are like that and end up nicking the couples car. This ends in a fight where one of the lads' dog gets killed and the lad flips. This gang of kids hunt this couple down in the woods with the intention of inflicting some serious bodily harm while the girl videos it on her mobile.
I'll say no more but it's quite gory and has some brilliant twists and turns.

Well worth watching but probably not for the faint hearted. Like I said, it's maybe too close to home.

I'd love to know where it's actually set though as I'm sure a barman says 'A up Duck' to the couple and that is quite a Nottingham saying, where I was bought up.

----------

